# Insurance for a 1st time male-1200?



## MBoyle (25 Jan 2007)

Who is good for Car insurance for a 1st time male driver, age 26.  What should it cost?  I was quoted 1200 - does this sound right?


----------



## Barley (25 Jan 2007)

*Re: Insurance for a 1st time male-1200.00??.*

Last year when I was 28 (female, no previous insurance except as named driver, prov licence) I was quoted 1260 by Allianz/Axa - can't remember which, but the other Allianz/Axa didn't want to know me at all.

So I imagine that's the norm. I rang Eagle Star and got the insurance for 590 though - quite a sizeable difference!

Have you tried many companies?


----------



## wheeler (25 Jan 2007)

When I got insurance at 31 I was quoted 1200 with Axa. And they were the only that would look at me so I had no choice. I moved the following year to Herberbnia for 700 and then it fell significantly to 500 the year after that.

So I think it's the norm.


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jan 2007)

How you can talk about the cost of insurance when you don't mention the specifics of the car you drive is beyond me. 

Figures alone mean nothing. Policies also differ greatly, the cheapest is not always the best.


----------



## Barley (25 Jan 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> How you can talk about the cost of insurance when you don't mention the specifics of the car you drive is beyond me.
> 
> Figures alone mean nothing. Policies also differ greatly, the cheapest is not always the best.


 
Whatever way you look at it, a difference of 680 euro on fully comprehensive insurance for the same car is a bit much. Especially, when the cover I got for 590 is good.

Still, at least I had the choice and was able to get a much lower deal. A lot of people on 1st-time insurance don't.


----------



## MBoyle (25 Jan 2007)

I have tried a few - Allianz quoted me 1200.

The car is a Toyota Corolla 1.6.

Eagle Star might be worth a try... Any other experiences please?


----------



## polo9n (25 Jan 2007)

ARE you on full license?


----------



## momomo (25 Jan 2007)

Jupiter said:


> Eagle Star might be worth a try... Any other experiences please?


 
Eagle star for woman is great, as they have what they call lady star, they halfed the previous insurance quote i got last year.  

not sure how good they are for males.


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jan 2007)

Jupiter said:


> The car is a Toyota Corolla *1.6*.



Theres your problem.

1.4 or below is what you should be looking at.


----------



## Satanta (25 Jan 2007)

Jupiter said:


> I have tried a few - Allianz quoted me 1200.
> 
> The car is a Toyota Corolla 1.6.


Still not nearly enough info to give any real feedback on.

First time driver....
Any named experience? Prov or full licence? (1st time driver (new to the road) or first time insurance (new to own policy) - some people do pass on lessons)
Level of insurance (TP, TP F&T, Fully Comp, Fully Comp with benefits)? 
Year of car? Value of car? Hatch/Saloon? etc. 
Even the location can make a large difference...
(recently had a reduction by moving my insured address [where the car will spend the majority of its time] from Cork [where I could (but didn't) leave it unlocked happily in a secure area] back to Dublin [where a friend had a car stolen from pretty much the same parking spot] (I never said it made sense!, probably to do with more Dub drivers using PT???)).

Different options then come into the choice. Each insurer will have an excess you must pay in the event of an accident. The higher the excess, the less lightly you are to claim, the lower the insurance. etc...
Each policy has to be compared on a like for like basis, or at least by you deciding how much you'd be willing to pay for additional/extra cover.



If you're on a provisional, with no NCB or named driver experience, on a 1.6l car... I'd suggest that you'd do well to get anything below that quote.


Bit hazy on the exact figures, but I think I was €1800 (possibly a little more) on a 1.4l Astra, 22, 1 year named driving experience (no claims), fully comp (with extra benefits cover), prov licence and a reduction for parent being with insurer.

Quickly fell below €1000 with changes from Prov to Full, increase in age, both parents were with insurer so seeked additional drop (though I did recieve a reduction not sure how much any individual one of these had anything to do with it) and more NCB (did have a change in car but as the age and value changed, along with the engine size up to a 1.6l, this had the net effect of +€50 with no change in the insurance "group" between the two cars). 


[when originally searching I had quotes range from €1200 to ~€3000 but with huge differences to the Terms & Conditions on the cover being provided. Went for the cover I wanted not the lowest price]


Not too sure how big an issue the 1.6l vs. 1.4l engine is, but if you went any larger it would be a huge deal. I seeked a quote on a 1.8l when changing cars and was told they wouldn't, at first, then they would but it'd be over €3000 so I wouldn't take them up on it... they were right!


----------



## polo9n (25 Jan 2007)

HIBERNIAN IGITION PACKAGE would be a good way to reduce the premium as well..as far as the car is no greater than 1.6 cc.


----------



## MBoyle (25 Jan 2007)

No named experience, looking for TP F&T, Car is 98 Saloon, Area is Dublin.

I'm looking for suggestions from people who found cheap Insurance from certain Insurance companies....  I am NOT looking for an exact quote.  I can then pick up the phone and ring the Insurance Company where I will give the exact details so they can give me an exact quote.


----------



## polo9n (25 Jan 2007)

if you have already passed the driving test, your premium will go down a lot.


----------



## comanche (25 Jan 2007)

Jupiter said:


> No named experience, looking for TP F&T, Car is 98 Saloon, Area is Dublin.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions from people who found cheap Insurance from certain Insurance companies....  I am NOT looking for an exact quote.  I can then pick up the phone and ring the Insurance Company where I will give the exact details so they can give me an exact quote.



Try the AA.

My insurance came down as follow for the past 3 years with roughly the same details as yourself except for I had no named driving exp

Year 1: 1300 Hibernian
Year 2: 800 Quinn Direct
Year 3: 500 AIG through the AA


----------



## MBoyle (25 Jan 2007)

comanche said:


> Try the AA.
> 
> My insurance came down as follow for the past 3 years with roughly the same details as yourself except for I had no named driving exp
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Comanche - there are a few worth trying there...


----------



## KathScan (25 Jan 2007)

For my first years insurance I went through a broker. I was starting out without being a named driver previously. The next year I searched around and found One Direct to be by far the cheapest. I have since changed to Hibernian. I found the site  to be a helpful guide to the cost.


----------



## gipimann (25 Jan 2007)

Are you a member of a trade union?   Some unions have deals with brokers for home/car insurance.  I'm an IMPACT member, who have a deal with GIS and haven't been beaten yet for their car insurance quotes.   Might not take on first timers, but always worth a try.


----------



## Satanta (25 Jan 2007)

Jupiter said:


> I'm looking for suggestions from people who found cheap Insurance from certain Insurance companies....  I am NOT looking for an exact quote.  I can then pick up the phone and ring the Insurance Company where I will give the exact details so they can give me an exact quote.


This is quite different from...


			
				Jupiter said:
			
		

> What should it cost? I was quoted 1200 - does this sound right?


The latter would obviously require the additional info.

Do be careful to investigate the full costs associated with each offer. The excess is one of the obvious ones, but small things like using a car for company business (a requirement by contract for some jobs) can have huge differences (I was quoted €500 by one insurer for this while another provided it for no additional cost [equipment not covered (nor needed to be)]), can bump up a good quote to a poor one.

The only real way to do it is to try them all. What was the best deal for a driver in your situation last year (or even just a couple of months ago) may no longer be the best one available. 
Pick the one(s) which closest match your needs (re the Ts&Cs) and then use the additional quotes to help drive the ones you want down. It's a pain, but it's the way the market works. It's certainly worth the few phone calls when you get a quote your happy with on the policy you want.


----------



## NiallP (26 Jan 2007)

Jupiter,

I'm 26, one years no claimed bonus. No previous named driving insurance beyond that one year. Switched to Quinn Direct this week - fully comp for 770 Euros. Bizarrely my quote came down by about 200 Euro by including my girlfriend as a named driver - she is 24 with 2 years named driving experience.

I drive a 1 litrs Yaris (and have 2 penalty points) I was previously with FBD. FBD were significantly cheaper than any other insurance company when i was looking this time last year.


----------



## Sarn (31 Jan 2007)

I would agree with checking FBD. Quinn were the cheapest when I started out (28, male, 1.2L, provisional at the time) 2 years ago. Shopping around this year FBD beat them by over a €100 for fully comp (with extra benefits).


----------

